# Recess 04-04-10



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

The crew yesterday morning was comprised of Tim, Cliff, Bill (Ironman), Captain Gene, and me. We iced a limit of AJs early and then picked away at some grouper and mingos. Cliff had the hot hand yesterday boating a 40lb warsaw, a 20lb gag, and a 12lb red grouper. Great job Cliff. Bill brought a bag of homemade beef jerky, and he knows what he's doing with the jerky..great stuff. It was fun guys, and I'm looking forward to the next one. I believe Bill has a picture or two he may be able to post.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding guys!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

It was another nice day to be offshore catching a few, with friends. Till next time. Gene


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome, glad you guys were able to get out and show Bill a good time. Bet that back is a little sore today from those AJ's.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *mpmorr (4/5/2010)*Awesome, glad you guys were able to get out and show Bill a good time. Bet that back is a little sore today from those AJ's.


After landing one of the AJs, I think Bill's exact words were "I need heavier tackle for this". He did a great job.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Fiver (4/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *mpmorr (4/5/2010)*Awesome, glad you guys were able to get out and show Bill a good time. Bet that back is a little sore today from those AJ's.
> ...


LOL, I love catching "AJ" not "AJ's" One will do me fine. Cant wait to see those pics.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

It was a great trip with friends!!! and a pleasure to meet Brad:clap...Cliff won grouper master title.... till the next time....he sure knows how to put the hurting onthe fish like the rest of the crew....I really was out of place...with the quality of anglers on the boat....I never thought I would have been soooooooo sore catching fish...they did take care of me,and let me catch a few mingo's and triggers!!!(Thanks Guys)....to bad some fish were lost....but thats fishing....well about the picture:doh....I got them....BUT...I forgot the cord to down load them to the computer....so I'll take the sd card and have them put on a cd....please bare with me,....unless someone has a printer that reads sd cards.....I my have to go see Cliff and see if his camera can transfer the pictures from my sdcard... 

I want to thank Gene and the crew for showing a inexperienced offshore fisherman some patience and a real GOOD time....you guys are the best!!!:bowdown

and I to look forward to the next time!!!:clap


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

IT WAS AN ABSOLUTLY GREAT DAY WITH A LOT OF FUN WITH EACH OTHER,EXPECIALLY RAGGING BILL,THAT JERKY IS EXCELLENT. NOW I GOT TO GET IT AWAY FROM MY WIFE. 

IT WAS GREAT CATCHING MY FIRST WARSAW. THAT WAS A TEAM EFFORT FOR SURE, SOMEHOW GOT IN WITH A COUPLE OF OTHER LINES( THE SURFACE CURRENT WAS KICK'N) AND TIM HAD TO PUT THE HAND OVER HAND ON HIM THE LAST 30' WITH BRAID AND NO GLOVES. GOOD JOB INDEED TO KEEP FROM LOOSING THE FISH. I;M READY TO GO AGAIN!( CAN HARDLY WAIT TO SEE THE PICS MYSELF.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job Recess!!!

No doubt you have to bring your "A" game when you are on the Purple boat!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *cobe killer (4/5/2010)*IT WAS AN ABSOLUTLY GREAT DAY WITH A LOT OF FUN WITH EACH OTHER,EXPECIALLY RAGGING BILL,THAT JERKY IS EXCELLENT. NOW I GOT TO GET IT AWAY FROM MY WIFE.
> 
> IT WAS GREAT CATCHING MY FIRST WARSAW. THAT WAS A TEAM EFFORT FOR SURE, SOMEHOW GOT IN WITH A COUPLE OF OTHER LINES( THE SURFACE CURRENT WAS KICK'N) AND TIM HAD TO PUT THE HAND OVER HAND ON HIM THE LAST 30' WITH BRAID AND NO GLOVES. GOOD JOB INDEED TO KEEP FROM LOOSING THE FISH. I;M READY TO GO AGAIN!( CAN HARDLY WAIT TO SEE THE PICS MYSELF.


So sorry for the delay!!

heres Cliff and his fish










please don't say anything about the hole in his shirt...oke



















I'm not a very good picture taker....so heres another










Cliff's big snapper that was released!!



















my couple butt woopens



















and captain gens's!!! said respectfully the OLD MAN STILL RULES!!!:bowdown

bowed up




























I want to say it was sooooo much fun and I'm glad I left my feeling at home....and Gene and Tim shamed me into fishing hard when I get home and sending some northern Walleye down for there table....I only hope I can deliever on that!!...Thanks for memories of a life time guys!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Dang, whats this fishing the Fishing With Cliff Show. Congrats Cliff glad to see you <U>*FINALLY*</U> got the Grouper Master Title.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Heck of an Easter if you ask me. Nice warsaw. Spent the whole weekend with a sick baby who I just left with momma in the hospital. say a prayer for her, I'd appreciate it. isaac


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *ironman172 (4/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *cobe killer (4/5/2010)*IT WAS AN ABSOLUTLY GREAT DAY WITH A LOT OF FUN WITH EACH OTHER,EXPECIALLY RAGGING BILL,THAT JERKY IS EXCELLENT. NOW I GOT TO GET IT AWAY FROM MY WIFE.
> ...


My hats off to the Recess Team!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Cliff, I believe you may be the student that surpasses the teachers of the sea!!!! :bowdown

You are in great company for sure....the Recess Team is for REAL!!!!!!!

Gene, you and ole' men alike of the sea willALWAYS RULE!!!!! :bowdown:bowdown

Jimmy


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

what's up rob? missed ya out there yesterday.this old-"er" engine sometimes is slow getting started but it won't stop chugg'n along till it reaches it's destination!!

isaac, got your back on the prayers. hope evrything gets better quickly.:angel


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Warsaw Cliff, still looking to get one myself.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck I was proud of the 19 lb Blue Catfish we caught this weekend, now I know why I love fishing in salt. Thanks for the pics, it does the heart good.:bowdown


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishsticker (4/5/2010)*Heck of an Easter if you ask me. Nice warsaw. Spent the whole weekend with a sick baby who I just left with momma in the hospital. say a prayer for her, I'd appreciate it. isaac


Prayers sent:angel


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

great job guys! congrats cliff and way to go team recess! looks like a good time bill...glad you could get back on the gulf...


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Downright impressive! :clap You guys are always on top of your game. Congrats on that hog Cliff.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

As you can see in the pictures. Tim did most of the driving for me so I could do a little fishing. With the winds and currents it was hard to anchor on some of our smaller spots. The surface current was ripping all day, but the winds settle down late afternoon. Which made for a great ride home. Just think Bill you did not even get wet today. Gene


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (4/6/2010)* As you can see in the pictures. Tim did most of the driving for me so I could do a little fishing. With the winds and currents it was hard to anchor on some of our smaller spots. The surface current was ripping all day, but the winds settle down late afternoon. Which made for a great ride home. Just think Bill you did not even get wet today. Gene


Just think Bill you did not even get wet today. Gene[/quote]...

you can bet.... if it was needed.... I sure would be more than happy to do it, or anything else needed!!!....Thanks again Gene and crew!!!:bowdown...it was a great time and a memory I'll take to heaven with me:angel...when its my time:angel


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fiver (4/5/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *mpmorr (4/5/2010)*Awesome, glad you guys were able to get out and show Bill a good time. Bet that back is a little sore today from those AJ's.
> ...


Brad, I like the torium so much.... I picked one up last night from a forum member....with rod and new braid line....thanks Jeff(prostreet78)


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

you welcome hope u catch a lot of fish and have fun. thanks jeff


----------



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! Team Recess is a jam up team. Gene you look like a real pro!:bowdown:bowdown


----------

